# Lost Boat on Lower Clear Creek



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll let you know if it gets returned to the CSM Kayak Club.

COUNT
Derk Slottow
President, CSM Kayak


----------



## gnarboater (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for keeping an eye out.


----------

